# Recovery Partition



## akrite (23. April 2009)

Moin,
ich würde gerne einen Rechner mit einer eigenen Recovery-Partition ausstatten, damit ein möglicher DAU nach einem Systemabsturz schnell wieder loslegen kann. Mögliche OS : Win2k, XP oder Linux - ich muß mich leider ein wenig einschränken, da die Möhre etwas altersschwach (2.2GHz und 1GB RAM , 120GB+40GB) ist.
Wer kann mir da Hilfestellungen geben , bzgl der Installation uns Software ?


----------



## PC Heini (24. April 2009)

Grüss Dich

Nun, ich würde auf der 40Gb Platte 2 Partitionen anlegen à je 20Gb. Auf C das BS und auf D die Recovery. Auf der 120Gb HD Würde ich je nach Verwendungszweck 3-6 Partitionen anlegen.
An Software kannste das übliche installieren.
Dies mal meine Idee.


----------



## akrite (24. April 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> An Software kannste das übliche installieren.


...ooops, da habe ich mich wahrscheinlich unverständlich ausgedrückt, mir ging es um die technische Realisierung der Recovery-Partition und mit welcher Software ich das am geschicktesten mache - nicht um welche Anwendungen ich installiere.
Also, wie realisiere ich eine Recovery-Partition und mit welcher Software ?


----------



## PC Heini (24. April 2009)

Win bringt eine eigene Systemsicherung mit. Wenn Du diese nicht verwenden willst, gibts noch Acronis.
In beiden Fällen hast Du die Möglichkeit, den Sicherungsort zu wählen.
Nach einem Crash wirst Du eh von Win CD starten müssen und so das System wiederherstellen. ( Durch auswählen der Recoverypartition ).
Wars das, was Du wissen wolltest?


----------



## akrite (24. April 2009)

hmmm, eigentlich dachte ich an die schicken Geschichten, die bei Notebooks installiert sind, d.h. ist mein System einmal Schrott, kein Problem, innerhalb von einer knappen Stunde ist ohne mein Zutun das System wieder im Auslieferzustand durch booten von der Wiederherstellungs-Partition! Schick wäre natürlich, eine dynamische Recovery-Partition, d.h. installiere ich etwas neu, wird die Recovery-Partition periodisch upgedated(lustiges Wort)


----------



## PC Heini (24. April 2009)

Ach soo, . Von dem hab ich mal gehört, dass es sowas geben sollte, aber bisher nichts gesehen.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, Du machst nach jeder Installation ne neue Sicherung.
Win legt ja von selbst periodisch solche Sicherungen an. Kannst das natürlich auch auf Täglich umstellen. Ist dann nur ne Frage der Festplattengrösse.


----------

